
Stop pushing redux - robin_reala
http://www.quirksmode.org/blog/archives/2015/08/stop_pushing_re.html
======
J0415
Before I clicked on the title, I thought this was going to be about Redux, the
Flux framework.
([https://github.com/rackt/redux](https://github.com/rackt/redux))

